# Why the Nook is failing



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

http://paidcontent.org/2012/08/21/why-the-nook-is-failing-one-chart-four-reasons/

I was puzzled by the bit at the end about "slowing ebook sales", but there is a good discussion of this in the comments.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I believe it was meant to be a slowing _growth_, but they wrote it incorrectly.

*edit: Something that'd help perhaps a bit with B&N/Nook is if they actually allowed non-US direct publishing, like Kobo and Amazon.


----------



## stjean (Sep 2, 2012)

It certainly has nothing to do with the tech end of the device itself--I can do so much with mine, and it's been pretty flawless.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

The headline seems a bit sensationalistic.  The article talks about positive reviews and constant marketshare.  I'm not seeing the failure.  Slow growth, maybe, but  that doesn't seem catastrophic.


----------

